
Show HN: McLaren College – an online bootcamp for Indians with no up-front fees - MarkMc
https://mclarencollege.in/
======
MarkMc
I'm the founder of McLaren College. You can think of it as kind of like
"Lambda School for India" \- the goal is to train people to earn an income
from computer programming in return for a share of their income. Happy to
answer any questions :)

